# Self build garage, Block size & foundation size.



## Wolverine (25 Apr 2008)

I'm planning to build a garage and am looking for advise on 1 or 2 things...

1 - I and am wondering about the blocks.
Is it expensive/overkill going with a 4inch standard cavity wall ?

I've been told so, and that it's overkill, that a single 6 inch cavity block is the way to go.
Also - Will blocklayers lay 6 inch cavities ?  Been told that they're very fussy and shy away from anything bigger than the standard 4 inch.

This is a standard stand alone garage, no plans of converting it / attic at a later stage so I dont think heat/cold/insulation is an issue ?


2. - For the foundations, is there a need for a 3ft wide wide bucket when digging, or would I get away with a 2ft wide channel.  What's the norm dept/width for the concrete stip foundation ?  don't want to be paying money for excess readymix if it aint needed.

Thanks.


----------



## fandango1 (5 Jan 2010)

Interested to know if you ever got anywhere with this thread or garage plan. Am waiting on a quote from a builder for something similar myself but would also like to be able to price it separately myself to see what the real cost is.


----------



## RKQ (5 Jan 2010)

Wolverine said:


> 1 - I and am wondering about the blocks.
> Is it expensive/overkill going with a 4inch standard cavity wall ?


 
Depends on the size and use of proposed garage. A converted attic might not be viable with a 6inch hollow block. A 300mm with cavity wall - 2 4inch solid blocks with an insulated cavity  is a strong construction, ideal for a dormer garage or workshop used in winter.

Some Blocklayers used to be fussey about 6inch or 9inch hollow blocks, but not anymore - work is work!



Wolverine said:


> 2. - For the foundations, is *there a need for a 3ft wide wide bucket* when digging, or would I get away with a 2ft wide channel. What's the norm dept/width for the concrete stip foundation ? don't want to be paying money for excess readymix if it aint needed.


 
Depends on ground conditions. You need to excavate to below soil level, preferablely to marle layer - usually 650mm - 1000mm below finished ground level. I always excavate to 1m minimum.

2ft wide bucket would be fine for 6inch block wall but 3ft wide minimum for 300mm wide wall.

All concrete foundations should IMO be 300mm deep - 1ft deep.


----------



## onq (5 Jan 2010)

Hi fandango1

If you plan on doing engine-out work on the car:

9" hollows and 4" solids laid flat, both rendered externally are your best bet.
It would be an unusual builder who'd have problems with those.
They have been standard house construction in Dublin for years.
You'll need a padstone or bearing for the RSJ supporting the pulley.
Or you could go for a deluxe moveable beasty - you'll need a well laid slab.

If you plan on storing cars for long periods, or even on working for long periods or indeed spraying paint:

Insulating the walls is a logical step.
I suggest external insulation so it won't be damaged by work going on inside the garage.
This will allow you to securely fix benches, steel shelves or other equipment to the walls.

Be aware that the siting, external materials, size and height of the garage you can build without needing permission are all covered by the Planning Regulations.
If in doubt, you should take professional advise in relation to this.

FWIW

ONQ.

[broken link removed]


----------

